# Cyprus in winter - where to go?



## linzcoop (Nov 25, 2008)

Looking to come to Cyprus for approx 6mnths from Jan. Have never been before so would appreciate any advice on where to go. Used to City life so looking for alternative to dead winter resorts. Also, appreciate any contacts that can assist with monthly F/F rentals. Many Thanks!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

linzcoop said:


> Looking to come to Cyprus for approx 6mnths from Jan. Have never been before so would appreciate any advice on where to go. Used to City life so looking for alternative to dead winter resorts. Also, appreciate any contacts that can assist with monthly F/F rentals. Many Thanks!


The mildest climate in the winter is the Paphos area which is why it is an all year round resort. Although not as manic as in the summer there is still plenty of stuff going on.
The East Coast is very windy and cold compared to the West.
If you like cities then maybe you would be better off in Limassol as that is the business centre and always has lots going on. Its a very busy city so not my cup of tea at all (although I loved it when I lived there many years ago before it got so manic)

Regards Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

You could consider Larnaca which is not as big as Limassol or Paphos.... we still have quite a bit of life in winter. We have discussed the merits of Paphos, Limassol and Larnaca in the past on this forum. Nicosia, the Capital of Cyprus is another option if you like city life. I would recommend you avoid summer resorts such as Agia Napa, Kapparis, Pernera and Protaras as they are VERY quiet, if not dead in winter.

I am sorry what are F/F rentals?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> You could consider Larnaca which is not as big as Limassol or Paphos.... we still have quite a bit of life in winter. We have discussed the merits of Paphos, Limassol and Larnaca in the past on this forum. Nicosia, the Capital of Cyprus is another option if you like city life. I would recommend you avoid summer resorts such as Agia Napa, Kapparis, Pernera and Protaras as they are VERY quiet, if not dead in winter.
> 
> I am sorry what are F/F rentals?


F/F = fully furnished


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> F/F = fully furnished


Doh!!


----------



## nikko (Sep 27, 2008)

There's a decent website called *ownersdirect* with plenty of rentals all year round. Some make huge reductions for long term lets.


----------

